# ROL Wheels vs. Williams Cycling What to Buy?



## Bernadette Lopes (Jul 13, 2004)

Hi All. 

Need some input: 
I'm considering to buy the following wheelsets and would like general imput on, ride quality, durability, handling and customer service. My budget is about $600.00 max

I'm a recreational riding who would like a smoother, faster ride. I do a few centuries in California, am a 50 year female, who is not the best climber. I've heard upgrading your wheelset is one of the best ways to improve your ride when spending money instead of on other components. I currently use an all Ultegra groupo. Later these wheels will be transfered to a bike I plan to build later which will be a Serrotta carbon/ti frame. 

Please offer your pros and cons on my choices: 

William Cycling 30's 
ROL Wheelset - Volant
ROL Wheelset - Alps d'huez

If you have other recommendations, please share!
Tailswinds!


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

IHMO wheels are less about "ride quality" and more about performance. There are cheaper ways to "improve your ride": tires and other contact points (saddle, bars, even gloves). On the other hand, some wheels can give a measurable performance boost depending on how they're used.

What wheels are you currently riding?


----------



## ThatsAPaddlin (Aug 13, 2003)

*Easton EA90 SLX's*

I recently made a transition from mid-line Bontrager Race Lite's (std on a Madone 5.2 SL) to the Easton EA90 SLX wheelset. Huge improvement! Weight and the superior tension, build and design made the wheels feel much more connected and "springy" to acceleration efforts, such as they are in my case.

For comparison, I'm a 35 yo male, 5"10 180. I do about 6500 miles a year am gradually working my way toward the faster groups in my large and highly varied club. Safe to say I'm a consistent 18.5 - 20.0 computer avg rider on flat, group centuries. Unfortunately not much faster in shorter efforts.

You can find the EA90 SLX's on sale for $500-$550 with minimum Googling. 

Happy upgrading, in both senses of the word.


----------



## kb1dqh (Oct 28, 2007)

I use Williams 19s and LOVE them. I went from Easton Tempest II and thought about the EA 90 SLs or SLXs. I think the Williams are just as good, have cyramic hubs, and amazing customer service. If you break a spoke, you get free spokes, etc. I race on them. IMO the 19s aren't as nice looking as the 30s because of the low profile. but accelerate quicker and climb amazing. Both are good.

Jake


----------



## Bernadette Lopes (Jul 13, 2004)

I have an old set of Rolf Vectors as in the type made during the Rolf/Trek days. They are heavier than the newer Rolfs similar in design. They still are in decent shape despite their age. My saddle is good, gloves probaby could be better and I am planning to buy the Ritchey Biomax handlebars (which will also be moved to the new bike in time). Does this help? May I ask a stupid question about the acyronm ... duh...what is IMHO? Sometimes you bike guys shoot over my head ...easy to do since I'm barely over five feet tall. .


----------



## kb1dqh (Oct 28, 2007)

Bernadette Lopes said:


> I have an old set of Rolf Vectors as in the type made during the Rolf/Trek days. They are heavier than the newer Rolfs similar in design. They still are in decent shape despite their age. My saddle is good, gloves probaby could be better and I am planning to buy the Ritchey Biomax handlebars (which will also be moved to the new bike in time). Does this help? May I ask a stupid question about the acyronm ... duh...what is IMHO? Sometimes you bike guys shoot over my head ...easy to do since I'm barely over five feet tall. .


in my honest opinion


----------



## Bernadette Lopes (Jul 13, 2004)

Cute double entendre! Happy upgrading indeed, as the gal could use some umph! be it hills or money well spent on gear. Will take a look and read up on the Eastons too and thanks for the info.


----------



## Bernadette Lopes (Jul 13, 2004)

Gee and all this time I just said it the long (old fashion way) No wonder...I would be lousy at text messaging....

I had an opportunity to looked at a set of used 19's. They sure rolled easy when you just spin them. However, the person selling had abused them too much. Since they were so light I was concerned the rims might not wear as well as the 30s (considered to be Williams all round riding rim). Although I weigh less than the 180 weight limit mark, IMHO, (did I do good!) I felt they might be too fragile to depend upon since I can only afford one wheelset at a time. Other than that the 19's seemed fast and well made. Only other negative, those hubs, they sure make a loud ratchet noise don't they?


----------



## kb1dqh (Oct 28, 2007)

On the hubs, for some reason mine are quieter than most, but good point. I don't think durability is an issue, but the 30xs can be raced for cyclocross...


----------



## mudphalt (Sep 21, 2008)

Ive had a similar issue, as far as choosing wheels, I looked at numerous brands and types and settled on the DT Swiss Mon Chasseral... They are really light @ 1450 g's and roll really nice and smooth. I Dont have alot of miles on them yet only got them two days ago, but they are noticably smoother on rough roads and the freewheel reacts almost instantly, they show very little deflection on hard cornering and acceleration. So so far I am super happy with my choice even though they were over my budget. I think I found my one set of wheels for everything...


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I am a ROL Wheelworks true believer. I have a set of race sl's and they are mighty fine. I recommend ROL heartily.


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

I currently roll on Williams 19s. It wieghs significantly lighter than my Ksyrium SL and just a touch heavier than my Rsys. Though not as stiff as the Mavics, but not a jarring ride either and it is more aero and rolls faster with ceramic bearings. IMO Williams Wheels are best bang for the buck also great support from Keith Williams himself.
Also check out testrider.com for the reviews.


----------

